

Use Vim with Google Docs - jsalinas
http://blog.milford.io/2010/06/sweet-use-vim-with-google-docs/

======
Adaptive
I've been using googlecl for quite a while to edit google docs in vim, but
there are bugs/issues, specifically ongoing issues with newlines:

<http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/issues/detail?id=301>

When this post's site is back up, it will be interesting to see if a) their
method is as simple as googlecl and b) if it utilizes googlecl, whether that
newline issue has been addressed.

EDIT: ok, saw the google cached version. Still subject to newline issue as far
as I can tell.

------
slurgfest
There already exists a great sort of generic API for working with data, it is
called a filesystem... expose Google docs as a filesystem rather than making
me type special overly-long commands

~~~
andybak
Ooooh! Look: <http://code.google.com/p/google-docs-fs/>

------
hirenj
I hacked together a pipe tool for Google spreadsheets a few weeks ago. I need
to get data from spreadsheets from other people, and then spit them back
again. I wrote the pipe tool so that I can go

    
    
        googlepipe --command get --document $DOC_ID | $SCRIPT | googlepipe --command update --document $OUT_DOC_ID
    

It's a pretty neat way to work, and being able to revision control all of the
input data, scripts and output data is a godsend.

------
eric-hu
For anyone wanting to try this on OS X Lion, I believe you have to install
googlecl with Python gdata 2.0.14 [1] or you'll see something like the
following after running "google docs <cmd>"

    
    
      File "/Library/Python/2.7/site-packages/googlecl-0.9.13-py2.7.egg/googlecl/docs/client.py", line 55, in DocsClientCL
        DOCLIST_FEED_URI = gdata.docs.client.DOCLIST_FEED_URI
    

This started to look like a rabbit hole so I gave up there.

[1] <http://code.google.com/p/googlecl/issues/detail?id=468>

~~~
neilc
Apparently the current svn sources of googlecl work with more recent versions
of Python gdata.

~~~
andybak
Didn't for me.

I installed an earlier gdata thusly:

sudo pip install [http://gdata-python-
client.googlecode.com/files/gdata-2.0.14...](http://gdata-python-
client.googlecode.com/files/gdata-2.0.14.zip)

------
christiangenco
Here's my shortcut for adding things to google calendar (something I do about
twenty times a day): <https://gist.github.com/2240229>

    
    
        $ gcal Party Today
        Event created...

------
vivekjishtu
Its returning a 404 here is the content from Google Cache
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.mi...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:blog.milford.io/2010/06/sweet-
use-vim-with-google-docs/)

------
icebraining

        I hope to soon see something like:
    
        cat ~/message.txt | google mail --to "user@gmail.com" --subject "Awesome!"
    

You can do that now:

    
    
        aptitude install sendEmail
        alias google-mail='sendEmail -f myaddress@gmail.com \
        -s smtp.gmail.com:587 -xu username -xp password'
    

Then

    
    
        cat ~/message.txt | google-mail -t "user@gmail.com" -u "Awesome!"
    

Sure, pre-defined command would be nicer, but if you use VIM, I assume this
isn't too much for you ;)

------
darxius
Website is 404'ing. Wayback machine saved this back in August:

[http://web.archive.org/web/20100815081530/http://blog.milfor...](http://web.archive.org/web/20100815081530/http://blog.milford.io/2010/06/sweet-
use-vim-with-google-docs/)

------
oellegaard
I managed to have a look at it just before it went down (closed due to too
much trafic?)

However, the googlecl seems to be rather old and it doesn't even work for me
anymore (probably a compatibility issue with python gdata)

------
nmilford
Sorry about the 404s, switching to a different caching plugin :P

------
jff
Works fine out of the box on Plan 9, too. Pretty slick!

